# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Diaz vs. Jim Miller Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout (155 pounds)*
*For #1 contendership*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably gonna look like Diaz/Guida or Diaz/Stevenson.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am actually leaning towards Nate here. I think he has a pretty good style to beat Miller.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am actually leaning towards Nate here. I think he has a pretty good style to beat Miller.


I think he's got a bad style, sure he's better on the feet but he doesn't have excellent TDD and Jim has excellent sub defense. Jim can grind a decision here i believe. They are both involved in multibets of mine though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Jimmy takes this by decision. I've said before I don't think theres a LW in MMA that can sub Nate, i'm interested if Miller goes for takedowns or keeps it standing. I doubt either will sub the other, but I think the deciding factor will be wrestling and cagework which favors Miller obviously.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> I think he's got a bad style, sure he's better on the feet but he doesn't have excellent TDD and Jim has excellent sub defense. Jim can grind a decision here i believe. They are both involved in multibets of mine though.


If Miller can't consistently take Nate down and keep him down while staying out of trouble while on the ground, Nate takes it. I think Nate will dominate every second this fight is on the feet. Miller needs to push Nate against the cage, work the clinch and takedowns.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Western MMA rules favor Miller. Won't be shocked if either guy wins. Diaz is one of the most durable fighters in the division, if not in the entire organization. There is no way Miller knocks him out or submits him.

Maynard and Father Ben have shown that the way to beat Miller is to outmuscle him, something Diaz won't be able to do, but you never know...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If Miller can't consistently take Nate down and keep him down while staying out of trouble while on the ground, Nate takes it. I think Nate will dominate every second this fight is on the feet. Miller needs to push Nate against the cage, work the clinch and takedowns.


I just think it might look similar to DHK VS Nate


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I like Nate for this one. Miller will no doubt try to smother him but I dont think he's as good at smothering as the previous smotherers

Nate will pick him off and Jim will have a busted face and lose a decision


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm just hoping they don't put either of these guys in with whoever the champion ends up being because they will get demolished. My gut says Nate subs him somehow.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Diaz trashes Miller on the feet, Miller gets desperate and might take Nate down, but ultimately gets outpointed or even submitted.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Another fight I could see going either way. I expect a back and forth fight with both stand up and ground work. I think Miller will control a lot of the fight but with this bout being five rounds I predict Diaz will eventually take over in the later rounds and get the finish or maybe a decision. 

Awesome card all around, all the fights are good match ups which I could see going either way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stockton motherfu.. Guess who i'm rooting for?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is incredibly difficult to pick a winner.

Diaz has him on the feet, but there's a glaring hole in his game.... in which Miller fits in like a glove (TD's).

I'm leaning towards Miller, but if the same Diaz shows up against Cowboy, Miller is in deep trouble.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't realise this was 5 rounds.. Nate is gonna be awfully pesky in the Cardio rounds (we can't call them championship rounds for non title fights)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a feeling Jim Miller will get the decision while losing the fight. Basically Miller will be Guida in this fight. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I have a feeling Jim Miller will get the decision while losing the fight. Basically Miller will be Guida in this fight. I hope I'm wrong though.


I agree. 

I am a fan of both guys. And Jim Miller is in no way boring. But I think it would be in his best interest to make it more boring than usual. Him getting TDs and staying out of subs may be the story of the fight. Nate will be crafty as always, but TDs may be the difference here.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this fight has the potential to be a real barn burner. Both guys are tough as nails and like a proper fight. The ground battle could be a real war of attrition, and thus, the stand up could also end up in this fashion.


----------



## wildnout14 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nate by far


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I hafta assume JM noticed the number of times Cerrone was able to sweep Diaz's legs.

The difference here will be Miller's willingness to follow Diaz to the mat.

I'm gonna say Miller, but I'm far from confident with that call.

.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Lot of picks for Nate by sub, that surprises me. I'd acknowledge Diaz might have an edge in BJJ but enough to sub Miller? I don't see it. I see the usual pattern of Diaz winning a couple fights against strikers and looking really good and then losing another decision here to a wrestler. Miller's wrestling credentials aren't amazing but neither is Diaz's TDD.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

A good fight for a fan like me, im going to pick Miller, its a 50 50 choice really but hey ho.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If either fighter stops the other, I'll eat my moustache.

Diaz via split.


----------



## Chef Mikey (Apr 30, 2012)

Diaz via split decision because this is a 5-round fight! This will be one awesome fight!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

This is going to be such a war..awsome awsome fight! I think it will go the distance but it will be alot of entertaining in this fight

i have no idea who will take this.One of those 50/50 fights for sure


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

If this was a 3 rounder I'd pick Miller without batting an eyelid. As it is... Still Miller, but with far less certainty.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This fight kind of upsets me a little. I want Diaz to win because I'm a bigger fan of his and I think that he is a more interesting match up for Henderson or Edgar. They both can probably use their wrestling to control him, but on the feet, with his length and boxing, he could pose problems against either fighter. Both have expressed a desire to stand lately so maybe they would exchange with Diaz. Miller on the other hand has already lost to both, and in my opinion will lose in the stand up and on the ground. It doesn't sound like a fight I could get excited for. I'm sure Miller won't get a fight against the champion if he beats Diaz, but the possibility of him knocking Diaz out of contender ship and bringing himself closer kind of drops a little enthusiasm for me regarding the lightweight division. That will probably happen too if he can keep Diaz on his back. Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Miller vs. Edgar/Henderson 2 for the title in the near future? Not at least until Miller shows something that is evidence that he has a great chance of making the fight go differently.

Hopefully Diaz can stop the take down and pick Miller apart on the feet. Considering it's 5 rounds, he could have a solid chance to win this fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I may as well make my prediction here as well, What I see happening is they start off in the first on the feet with Diaz establishing a clear advantage standing which leads Miler to start looking for a TD late in the first, he gets it but because of Diaz being active in the guard is unable to do enough to win back the round. Round 1 Diaz. In the second, third and fourth I expect Miller to play it a little safer and go to the ground were he controls Diaz while looking for a finish but is unable to put Nate away. Behind on the scorecards and with Miller fatigued from trying hard for the finish I expect Diaz to turn it on and come dangerously close to finishing the fight but now quite able to put Miller away. It will be a good competitive bout but I expect Miller to come out ahead on all 3 judges score cards at 48-47.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Uphill battle for Jim Miller here. I love both guys but I'm always backing Jim. Can't wait to see how it turns out. People saying Jim will grind it out with his wrestling are crazy. He's literally never done that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if after Miller decisions Diaz if the Diaz brothers will got all ghetto and start a brawl. Diaz's vs Miller's brawl anyone?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I wonder if after Miller decisions Diaz if the Diaz brothers will got all ghetto and start a brawl. Diaz's vs Miller's brawl anyone?


That would be quite the brawl, all four of them are tough as nails.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I wonder if after Miller decisions Diaz if the Diaz brothers will got all ghetto and start a brawl. Diaz's vs Miller's brawl anyone?


Or the Staff of MMAforum wanting to beat me up after diaz beats miller then showtime and then becomes champ this year...yep thats right im telling you he was a wise first pic this year.......................hopefully lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M_D said:


> Or the Staff of MMAforum wanting to beat me up after diaz beats miller then showtime and then becomes champ this year...yep thats right im telling you he was a wise first pic this year.......................hopefully lol


LMAO, yeah thats gonna happen :confused03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'Mon, Diaz, you motherfucker!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

So pumped!!! I think Diaz gets taken down, lets see if he can sub Miller off his back.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

votes are 23-22..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Best walkout music in MMA.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dammit... Jim Miller coming out to CCR... still rooting for Diaz, but Miller draws first blood!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, snap! Nate responds!


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I have 1-0 right now for Miller(walk out music)!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Still Ballin!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't see any other result than a decision for one of them. Neither can KO the other, and the only chance at a sub I think is Nate subbing Miller, and I would be very surprised. 

I think Miller will try for takedowns or try and press Nate against the cage, Nate has en edge in boxing for sure. My gut tell me Miller will win, which means obsolutely nothing whatsoever as I blow at predicting fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rygu said:


> I can't see any other result than a decision for one of them. Neither can KO the other, and the only chance at a sub I think is Nate subbing Miller, and I would be very surprised.
> 
> I think Miller will try for takedowns or try and press Nate against the cage, Nate has en edge in boxing for sure. My gut tell me Miller will win, which means obsolutely nothing whatsoever as I blow at predicting fights.


Charles Oliveira is a long lanky legit black belt and Miller submitted him. I don't think its very likely but its not exactly an absurd possibility that Miller could sub Diaz.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Charles Oliveira is a long lanky legit black belt and Miller submitted him. I don't think its very likely but its not exactly an absurd possibility that Miller could sub Diaz.


Wasn't Olivera a purple belt when he fought Miller?

Either way he didn't defend the technique properly I don't believe but that doesn't change the fact Miller is solid on the ground.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Whats with the booing tonight? Enough already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Miller losing the striking in the first kinda suspected this would happen but hopefully Miller remembers he is a far better wrestler in the second.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Round 1 for Diaz. 

This is going to be a good one.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nate stole the first.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Diaz dominated that round.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rd 1 Diaz Knock Down > Take Down


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Nate looking good in the first. Round 1 Nate.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Did not expect Nate to drop Miller.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Charles Oliveira is a long lanky legit black belt and Miller submitted him. I don't think its very likely but its not exactly an absurd possibility that Miller could sub Diaz.


I see Nate as a better black-belt than Oliveira though, his submission D is among the best in MMA.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Miller has never been taken down? Diaz has amazing TDD? 

Where is Goldie getting his stats from?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Miller needs to wrestler WTF is he doing?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't expect Nate to be as strong as Miller.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Joe: "That was another good clean left hand by Miller, Mike."

Goldberg: "Yep!"

Joe: "Excuse me, I meant Nate but I said Miller."

Goldberg: "..."


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Miller may lose the fight but anwsering that with a flying knee earned him my respect


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I ******* love Diaz, you can see him talking to Jim the entire time their clinching.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

******* yes!!!

Diaz vs. Showtime, baby! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HAHAH @ Nate's hilarious front kick from five miles away! taunting indeed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wooow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was impressive.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

**** Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Another great performance. Love this guy. Has really turned into a great fighter.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

EASY MONAY!!!!! lol @ nate being an underdog.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like my gut was prophetic.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. 

Nate is deserving of a title shot after this.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Booya folks....Diaz is on the way


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

M_D said:


> Or the Staff of MMAforum wanting to beat me up after diaz beats miller then showtime and then becomes champ this year...yep thats right im telling you he was a wise first pic this year.......................hopefully lol





Toxic said:


> LMAO, yeah thats gonna happen :confused03:


1 DOWN 2 MORE TO GO!!!! MWA HA HA HA HA 

lol


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Nate is really showing alot of progression in his game. Much more than his brother.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the creds!
Nate is godamm legit at LW this time round!

Diaz v Pettis!?!?! Oh Shit!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Woot!!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

You can see over the last year or so, that Diaz developed ten fold. He uses to be good but now all of a sudden, he's great and finishing people left and right.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

that was freaking impressive!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow..give Nate a titelshot!

That is just extremly impressive.

Nate is a more talented and a better fighter than Nick Diaz


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Diaz vs Pettis should be intense....


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well shit. I've been saying Diaz doesn't deserve a title shot but after that I may have changed my mind. He shouldn't even have to fight Pettis. 

If that fight happens, it's going to look just like Diaz vs Condit. Something I don't want to see.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesus, Nate is a monster. He'll be better than Nick, believe it. I dunno that he'll beat Henderson right now, but damn. He's going to be amazing at around 30-32.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I really wouldn't mind Diaz getting a title shot off this. I think he deserves it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Classy stuff from Diaz, as well. He's a good guy, and a great fighter.



Soojooko said:


> If either fighter stops the other, I'll eat my moustache.
> 
> Diaz via split.


Nom, nom, nom.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Who has Miller ever beat that was any good. 

Cancrusher at best.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good performance and good on Diaz at the end there.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nate's voice always cracks me up.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

YESSSSS!!!! FIRST GUY TO FINISH MILLER. HUGE WIN FOR DIAZ!! IM SO HAPPY. IVE FOLLOWED HIM SINCE THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER AND HES HAD HIS UPS AND DOWNS BUT THIS IS HIS BIGGEST AND MOST IMPRESSIVE WIN. NOBODY CAN DOUBT THIS KID. HE SUBMITTED A BEAST IN JIM MILLER WHICH UNDOUBTEDLY MAKES HIM A TOP 10 LIGHTWEIGHT IF NOT TOP 5. GIVE THIS KID RESPECT! haha anyways, good win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Who has Miller ever beat that was any good.
> 
> Cancrusher at best.


Mark Boceck, Mac Danzig, Matt Wiman, and Charles Oliviera may not be world champions, but they're far from 'cans' my friend. If you can't see that, then you're just hating, straight up.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

DAMN impressive from Nate. How his record is so mediocre is crazy as he is 1 of the best in the world for sure.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Shoegazer said:


> Jesus, Nate is a monster. He'll be better than Nick, believe it. I dunno that he'll beat Henderson right now, but damn. He's going to be amazing at around 30-32.


He really is.How much he have improved the last years is crazy!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Third tries the charm for UFC on FOX. great night of fights.

Off to Mayweather Vs Cotto now.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Who has Miller ever beat that was any good.
> 
> Cancrusher at best.


lmao once he beats Showtime your probably gonna be the one saying Showtime hasn't beaten anyone either. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm finding it hard not to like Nate these days. He isn't a douche like Nick and always puts on great fights. He shouldn't need to fight anyone else in order to get a title shot after that performance.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Who has Miller ever beat that was any good.
> 
> Cancrusher at best.


Theres always "that guy." You, my friend, are that guy. Congrats douchebag.

On the otherhand, wow! So very impressive on Diaz's part. He deserves that title shot no doubt!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Mark Boceck, Mac Danzig, Matt Wiman, and Charles Oliviera may not be world champions, but they're far from 'cans' my friend. If you can't see that, then you're just hating, straight up.


And Guillard....and Tibau for that matter....all of these guys are consistent winners at LW.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

You'd think that fighters would know by now that trading punches, clinching on the cage, and trying to head hunt with the Diaz brothers is just going to get them beat up. Apparently Miller didn't get that memo, to beat a Diaz you gotta do what Condit did against Nick.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Miller is a tough dude...I'm amazed how Diaz beat em at his own game; clinch game. I knew Miller was going to implement the GSP vs BJ clinch game plan to slow down Diaz' punching. 

Diaz is talented no doubt, but Hendo, Diego Sanchez, Clay or any wrestling cardio freaks with top game control will be able to nullify him. 

But he's making the division pretty damn exciting that's for sure. 

Diaz vs Showtime next up! To me that's just as good as a title fight!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was a great performance by Nate. I thought he was going to win but I didn't think he'd sub Miller. Good on him, and he was very classy at the end. Showed great sportsmanship.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nate is really coming into his own, he is getting scary. I still want to see how he does against Pettis and Bendo, but I won't be against him ever again.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Miller is a tough dude...I'm amazed how Diaz beat em at his own game; clinch game. I knew Miller was going to implement the GSP vs BJ clinch game plan to slow down Diaz' punching.
> 
> Diaz is talented no doubt, but Hendo, Diego Sanchez, Clay or any wrestling cardio freaks with top game control will be able to nullify him.
> 
> ...


Sanchez at 155 wouldn't be able to take Nate down I don't think. I don't think that fight would even be close. Nate would probably sub Guida. Bendo and Diaz is what needs to happen.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Nate is really coming into his own, he is getting scary. I still want to see how he does against Pettis and Bendo, but I won't be against him ever again.


We saw how he fucked up Cerrone.Cerrone is somewhat similar to Pettis and Bendo,so he have showed that he can deal with those kind of fighters aswell.

But yeah i would love to se him against Pettis actually! Winner there would get the shot for title.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> DAMN impressive from Nate. How his record is so mediocre is crazy as he is 1 of the best in the world for sure.


imo he has only lost 1 fight at lw in the ufc and surprisingly that was against joe daddy, but maynard and guida didnt do nothing but hold him for 3 rounds while nate busted both of them up, plus he subbed maynard on tuf. 

The most surprising thing about this win was his strength and wrestling, jim couldnt do anything with him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It has been clear for a while now that Miller isn't close to being elite but he will win more often than not against the second and third tier guys. He is a legit fighter probably a little better than a gatekeeper to the title. That was a very good win for Nate certainly a lot better than beating a can like Gomi which Rogan keeps bringing up like it means anything.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

VikingKing said:


> We saw how he fucked up Cerrone.Cerrone is somewhat similar to Pettis and Bendo,so he have showed that he can deal with those kind of fighters aswell.
> 
> But yeah i would love to se him against Pettis actually! Winner there would get the shot for title.


Cerrone is tough, but Pettis and Bendo are both explosive. It will be interesting to see if he can suppress that with his striking.

Also does anyone else agree that his striking was eerily identical to Nick? I mean he has always sort of had his style, but tonight the technique really came through and it was like I was watching Nick dismantle Jim.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> It has been clear for a while now that Miller isn't close to being elite but he will win more often than not against the second and third tier guys. He is a legit fighter probably a little better than a gatekeeper to the title. That was a very good win for Nate certainly a lot better than beating a can like Gomi which Rogan keeps bringing up like it means anything.


Someone sounds a little bitter...


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought Nate, all skinny and gangly, was a surprising badass back on TUF when he managed to submit a far stouter and stronger looking Maynard. He must be waaaay stronger than he looks.

This guy has been fighting nothing but top competition at a young age, even welterweights. I still can't see him out-working or submitting a guy like Henderson at this point, but he's definitely one of my favorite fighters to watch now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Someone sounds a little bitter...


What am I bitter about my prediction being right or a guy I am not a fan of losing?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate out strikes a guy like Cerrone big time.

He subs guys like Miller.

Nate Diaz is a beast and I wouldn't be surprised if he were to be champ. 

I think Bendo and Edgar's TDs along with good Sub Defense would win more than not. But I think Nate is really getting some solid TDD. He can hang with anyone and can only lose to wrestling at this point.

Notice how he gave all the praise to Melendez as the best 155er. Outside of a few things the Diaz bros are class acts when it comes to the spirit of the game.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

osmium said:


> It has been clear for a while now that Miller isn't close to being elite but he will win more often than not against the second and third tier guys. He is a legit fighter probably a little better than a gatekeeper to the title. That was a very good win for Nate certainly a lot better than beating a can like Gomi which Rogan keeps bringing up like it means anything.


I agree gomi was never as good as people ever thought he was, but it was the way nate beat him that was impressive. But Jim is a staple top 10 fighter, he will beat everyone except the top 4-5 in the division.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Cerrone is tough, but Pettis and Bendo are both explosive. It will be interesting to see if he can suppress that with his striking.
> 
> Also does anyone else agree that his striking was eerily identical to Nick? I mean he has always sort of had his style, but tonight the technique really came through and it was like I was watching Nick dismantle Jim.


Its very identical but i think Nate have a better boxing than Nick actually.I think he is more accurate and seems to me have more power in his punches

Just my opinion.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> What am I bitter about my prediction being right or a guy I am not a fan of losing?


How much did you bet on Nate? Or was it just a verbal predic? I thought at 1.93 payoff he was a pretty easy pick.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

VikingKing said:


> Its very identical but i think Nate have a better boxing than Nick actually.I think he is more accurate and seems to me have more power in his punches
> 
> Just my opinion.



Plus he doesn't rely on corning his opponents.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good for Nate, I don't think he takes any of the top doegs. (Bendo, Frankie, Pettis or Maynard) But I think he can definitely make it interesting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Diaz is on track of winning the most bonuses!

I'm hella surprised that Diaz won that easily. Miller is no joke. I mean Belcher swimming with the sharks and trying to submit a submission specialist, Diaz finishing Miller for the first time in his career, craziness!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> How much did you bet on Nate? Or was it just a verbal predic? I thought at 1.93 payoff he was a pretty easy pick.





osmium said:


> I'm just hoping they don't put either of these guys in with whoever the champion ends up being because they will get demolished. My gut says Nate subs him somehow.


I've changed my betting strategy recently and just go in on guys I think are significantly better with decent odds so I didn't bet this fight. I only bet on Lavar and Hendricks for this card.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

lol at the guy who said Miller hasn't beaten anyone good. Look at his record, the guy is a beast.

It's not even just that Diaz beat Miller. He absolutely dominated him. He dropped him standing, and has been the first guy to finish him. Miller has great BJJ, and Diaz submitted him. Diaz even got to the point where he was taunting him and threw up a front kick from a mile away for fun. Who does that to an extremely tough guy like Miller?

Diaz has come a long way since the ultimate fighter and this is easily his best win. No matter how people feel about this guy, they should give him credit for this impressive win. Diaz made it look easy, and Miller is not an easy guy by any means.

I literally screamed WOOHOO after he finished Miller while talking to my girlfriend on the phone. She didn't know what was going on. The haters can say what they will, but words are words. Nate's actions speak louder than any words they toss. He may not win that title, but give this guy some credit for his win tonight! He certainly deserves it after that performance.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

lulz nate diaz landed more punches on himself walking to the cage than jim miller did in the whole fight


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not a fan of the Diaz brothers and I always thought Nate was never that good.

But after that performance, I believe that Nate Diaz IS one of the Elite top Lightweight in the world. I would really like to see how he fare against likes of Edgar and Petties whom I believe is a very interesting match up for him stylistically.

The Lightweight division is now getting a whole lot interesting (if it is not already). 

Imagine matches like Diaz/Edgar, Diaz/Petties, Petties/Edgar, Bendo/Diaz and Bendo/Petties(Rematch)


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz's kryptonite is top control wrestlers, who make up the top of the LW division. Benson will be a great test to see how far Diaz has really come. If he subs Ben, that's gonna be downright crazy.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't get to watch the fight yet, but I'd say a guillotine sub is a nice thing to get when you're about to face some wrestlers.

Then again I'm not sure if it's possible for someone to submit Bendo.... Then again I didn't see Nate subbing Miller.

I love MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good for Nate, I don't think he takes any of the top doegs. (Bendo, Frankie, Pettis or Maynard) But I think he can definitely make it interesting.


He has already beat Maynard twice...

:confused05:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He has already beat Maynard twice...
> 
> :confused05:


You mean lost a split decision to Maynard once? :confused05:

Maynard's only lost to Frankie twice.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> You mean lost a split decision to Maynard once? :confused05:
> 
> Maynard's only lost to Frankie twice.


Split decision which many thought was a victory and he beat Maynard in TUF.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> You mean lost a split decision to Maynard once? :confused05:
> 
> Maynard's only lost to Frankie twice.


He's lost to Frankie once. Drawn once. Won once.

The Nate diaz 'win' was a very controversial split decision, and he lost to Nate on TUF as Rauno said.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Miller is a tough dude...I'm amazed how Diaz beat em at his own game; clinch game. I knew Miller was going to implement the GSP vs BJ clinch game plan to slow down Diaz' punching.
> 
> Diaz is talented no doubt, but Hendo, Diego Sanchez, Clay or any wrestling cardio freaks with top game control will be able to nullify him.


That's what I said Miller would be able to do to Diaz. I realize there are people with better wrestling than Miller but he was totally ineffectual. I was impressed with Diaz, if he actually has some TDD he will be tough for anyone to beat.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The loss to Maynard is a loss to Maynard, no matter what spin we put on it. But to be entirely honest, with Maynard embracing stand-up at the expense of his wrestling as of late, I could see this Nate Diaz picking up a victory in their inevitable rubber match. 

I also say Diaz beats Frankie. Ben Henderson, however, is another story. The dude's just so damn big, lol. That said, I was shocked to see that Nate was as strong as Jim Miller, and was actually bullying him around the cage. He's obviously been working on strength and conditioning.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Another excellent performance by Diaz. He's really come into his own and is looking more like his brother in the octagon everyday. Miller I think can easily be considered a top five lightweight in the world and Diaz wooped him. I really look forward to seeing Nate challenge for the title. Hopefully against Edgar cause that would be a wicked fight. But even against Henderson would likely be exciting. I personally would love to see Nate Diaz as champ I don't know if he can beat Edgar and I think Henderson will be a very tough fight. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *The loss to Maynard is a loss to Maynard, no matter what spin we put on it.* But to be entirely honest, with Maynard embracing stand-up at the expense of his wrestling as of late, I could see this Nate Diaz picking up a victory in their inevitable rubber match.
> 
> I also say Diaz beats Frankie. Ben Henderson, however, is another story. The dude's just so damn big, lol. That said, I was shocked to see that Nate was as strong as Jim Miller, and was actually bullying him around the cage. He's obviously been working on strength and conditioning.


I reject your reality and substitute my own. :thumb02:

I agree that Nate beats Frankie and Maynard (for a third time... maybe then that win will finally show up on his record) and I think he will be the guy to submit the 'unsubmittable' Ben Henderson. I've been saying it for a while now, Nate Diaz is the best LW in the UFC and he will show it to everyone.

You just have to love that shameless Strikeforce plug.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> You mean lost a split decision to Maynard once? :confused05:
> 
> Maynard's only lost to Frankie twice.


No i mean the time he sub'd maynard and clearly won 2 out of 3 rounds the 2nd time.



Canadian Psycho said:


> The loss to Maynard is a loss to Maynard, no matter what spin we put on it. But to be entirely honest, with Maynard embracing stand-up at the expense of his wrestling as of late, I could see this Nate Diaz picking up a victory in their inevitable rubber match.
> 
> I also say Diaz beats Frankie. Ben Henderson, however, is another story. The dude's just so damn big, lol. That said, I was shocked to see that Nate was as strong as Jim Miller, and was actually bullying him around the cage. He's obviously been working on strength and conditioning.


If maynard wants to play the lay and pray game i think nate subs him. It is a bad matchup fot maynard. 

Diaz may lose to some wrestlers who can defend a sub. But he can hang with any 155. And will beat most all of them.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Are people going to continue to deny the Diaz bros BJJ talent level? Nate subbed a very good BB BJJ artist in Miller and rather quickly once it went to the ground. Personally I think his BJJ is slightly better than Nick's although I think Nick punches pack a bit more punch. Otherwise they are mirror fighters and both top 5 in their respective divisions. 

Not bad for a couple of punks from Stockton :thumbsup:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Not easy watching one of your favorite fighters lose like that. Diaz looked good, and was classy afterwards. If he quit taunting while he was fighting I might actually be a fan. I don't know why people like stuff like that, it's disgusting and embarrassing. But otherwise I was pretty impressed. I'm happy to see Diaz is actually starting to take his strength and TDD seriously, he's definitely more mature than Nick. I can see him beating Frankie, but not Henderson. Ben's impossible to sub and just so damn big. I don't see him beating Gray either, especially now that Gray has been training with Aldo and AKA. I wasn't sure who won their fight back in '10, but I remember I thought the second round went to Gray, and the other two were hard to score.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I enjoyed watching Nate Diaz's submission on Miller. Specially with Miller's ******* tongue sticking out at the same time, lol! Unbelievable.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Bendo is a horrible match up for nate. A great kick boxer, unsubmittable, top tier cardio, a strong wrestler. Bendo wins every where.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim Miller was 'unsubmittable'. That is until he was submitted.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The loss to Maynard is a loss to Maynard, no matter what spin we put on it. But to be entirely honest, with Maynard embracing stand-up at the expense of his wrestling as of late, I could see this Nate Diaz picking up a victory in their inevitable rubber match.
> 
> I also say Diaz beats Frankie. Ben Henderson, however, is another story. The dude's just so damn big, lol. *That said, I was shocked to see that Nate was as strong as Jim Miller, and was actually bullying him around the cage.* He's obviously been working on strength and conditioning.


I was surprised as well. Nate's building some muscle, he's looking better than he ever has at 155.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic performance by Nate, and highly entertaining. There are very few things more enjoyable for a fight fan than seeing a Diaz throw down, super tough, super technical, proper fighters.

Would love to see Diaz fight for the title now but would not like him to sit out so long. I think he handles Pettis should they fight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Jim Miller was 'unsubmittable'. That is until he was submitted.


I don't know who came up with that. I dont recall him having submissions locked in on him and not tapping.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Bendo is a horrible match up for nate. A great kick boxer, unsubmittable, top tier cardio, a strong wrestler. Bendo wins every where.


I don't get why Bendo is "unsubmittable".

People say it...but I don't get it. Because he got out of some bad spots vs. guys not as good as Nate on the ground?

A guy who gets out of a couple Cerrone and Clay Guida guillotines is now said to be "unsubmitable"? 

If Nate had those Guillotines Bendo would have tap'd.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I don't know who came up with that. I dont recall him having submissions locked in on him and not tapping.


That's because Miller has great submission defense so he doesn't get caught and Bendo has great submission escapes so he doesn't care about getting caught as much.

Cerrone and Varner are great at submissions but they're not Nate Diaz and they're no Cesar Gracie black belts. Bendo tried to tough out submissions before and he went to sleep. If he tries to do that against Nate he'll lose.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't get why Bendo is "unsubmittable".
> 
> People say it...but I don't get it. Because he got out of some bad spots vs. guys not as good as Nate on the ground?
> 
> ...


Because Bendo shows no outward signs of distress even when caught in brutal submissions, like the kimura Cerrone had on him, his arm was bent at angles that shouldn't be possible.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The loss to Maynard is a loss to Maynard, no matter what spin we put on it. But to be entirely honest, with Maynard embracing stand-up at the expense of his wrestling as of late, I could see this Nate Diaz picking up a victory in their inevitable rubber match.


Have you seen Diaz/Maynard II or did you just wikipedia who won and lost? Maynard stood with Diaz more or less the whole time.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Diaz is Freakin Beast!!! I can't wait to see him fight Frankie or Bendo..

He matches up well with Frankie..But Bendo is soo big and strong...That's gonna be tough for him...I personally think too tough...

I really hope he doesn't have to fight Pettis next because that dude should have to fight, and beat a wrestler before getting a title shot. And please don't bring up Bendo...That wasn't in the UFC..Bendo isn't the same fighter now and he didn't even try to wreslte him all 5 rounds...


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Great fight. I used to not like Diaz brothers, but they are awesome fighters and every time I made bets against them, I ended up being horribly wrong.

The finish was nasty, Jim Miller's tongue stuck between his teeth


----------

